# Fake beeper



## Beatr79 (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm doing a show without a sound designer (or a props shopper either). At one point in the show, a dinner is interrupted by a beeper going off. Reception in the building is realy spotty, so we can't even fake it by calling a cell phone with the pager ring tone. Any suggestions how to make this happen? Does a fake pager exist? Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 16, 2007)

It should be fairly easy to make your own recording or find a sound effect on the web that will do. Then just set up a speaker in about the right location backstage and playback the sound effect. As long as the audience doesn't hear it coming over the house speakers they'll think it's real.


----------



## TupeloTechie (Mar 16, 2007)

many dollar stores sell fake beepers in the toy sections


----------



## Van (Mar 16, 2007)

Gotta go with Gafftaper on this one. Although TTK < TupeloTechieKid> , Has a point, Many dollar stores sell kids fake pagers that sound just like the real things, using one of those is going to require having an actor work the prop as a practical. Sooner or later the actor is going to miss the cue. There are a ton of free webresources for Wav files etc, try wavcentral.com I bet you can find a beeper noise really easily.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 16, 2007)

Van said:


> Gotta go with Gafftaper on this one. Although TTK < TupeloTechieKid> , Has a point, Many dollar stores sell kids fake pagers that sound just like the real things, using one of those is going to require having an actor work the prop as a practical. Sooner or later the actor is going to miss the cue. There are a ton of free webresources for Wav files etc, try wavcentral.com I bet you can find a beeper noise really easily.



Always avoid having actors run a practical unless it's fool proof and a toy pager is far from fool proof, just too many things that can go wrong.


----------



## jonhirsh (Mar 17, 2007)

I have a few intresting stories about actor run props. One includes a live flame torch that an actor had to light and extiguish on stage. Its best to not leave things to chance. Calling a phone and guessing you might have reception is not good enough. You have to know it will work. 

Your only option is a sound effect. In the end i have a feeling it will cost you less money and time to just burn a CD then it will to troubleshoot this moment. 

JH


----------



## 6ftstudios (Mar 17, 2007)

Do you have a wireless in ear monitor system? If so...run a beeper sound effect through just the wirelss in ear system and connect a small speaker to the wireless receiver. If the speaker is small enough you can put the reciever pack and speaker on the performer. If not - attach it to your table (maybe put the speaker in a loaf of bread???) Just a thought. 

- D


----------

